# LFTYS 9/12



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Youngest daughter and I are a few hundred yards behind the house. Only sighting so far is a turtle which later turned into a small pile of rocks.


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Live from missaukee County









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Wandering arrows said:


> Nope , just a big blind


My type of hunting! Goodluck youngsters!!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Today marks the debut of the Green Monster. It’s a truly special place to hunt out of - not only is it beautiful but it also has its own unique aroma.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck young hunters!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Uncooperative doe blowing behind us. Could it be that deer also find the aroma of the Green Monster to be unique?


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

We had some ol spooky does. Boy said he wants ol tall tines. Then he says no...ill take a doe.

Too far for him b4 they got jittery.

Buddy and his kid just spilled blood next door!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Woooohooo, she's shaking like a leaf


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 575555
> Today marks the debut of the Green Monster. It’s a truly special place to hunt out of - not only is it beautiful but it also has its own unique aroma.


If that sweetness was mine, I'd chain it down or just move in proper.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

mbrewer said:


> If that sweetness was mine, I'd chain it down or just move in proper.


Exactly. Don't be surprised if it ain't lived in when you return.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

November Sunrise said:


> ...........
> - not only is it beautiful but it also has its own unique aroma.


Mouse poop and pee ?

L & O


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good luck to all the hunters this weekend!! Looking forward to seeing harvest pictures with big smiles


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

nothing goin for awhile. 
Her mother mentioned biscuits and gravy, now she’s clock watching.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Slow start for the nephew here in Gratiot county. Two does ans fawns so far. One doe was close enough he could "see the food going down her throat" he thought that was pretty neat. Hopefully everyone is having fun!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Got the lil ones out hopefully my daughter gets to tag her first deer they got antsy around 745 let them out of the blind was going to walk 60 yards and reset up and of course walk 10 feet look up doe running off 45 yards away but what do you do and yes they are sitting on the ground because someone forgot the chairs my bad kids it’ll make you a little tougher and make for a way better story if we get one lol good luck all be safe


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Wandering arrows said:


> Out in Ottawa, couple does so far and snack time has started
> View attachment 575545


Tell me that’s a love seat in a hunting blind? Go ahead and tell me. Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Mouse poop and pee ?
> 
> L & O


More like a combination of week old Taco Bell and unwashed sweat socks, with a dash of wet dog mixed in.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 575555
> Today marks the debut of the Green Monster. It’s a truly special place to hunt out of - not only is it beautiful but it also has its own unique aroma.


That is truly one ugly hunting blind!
Good luck to the offspring NS










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

sniper said:


> Tell me that’s a love seat in a hunting blind? Go ahead and tell me. Lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The kids think the next one needs to be bigger and we need bunk beds , might need a building permit for that one


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, we got to our blind well before first light just to find the blind crushed!! It was to dark to see from what. Luckily I have a back up blind, but it’s smaller and in the only spot in the woods you can see far enough for a shot. So our spirits are low right now but still hopeful and glad to be together in the woods! I hate putting a brand new blind up the day we hunt, but I think we’ll be going to town for a new one and setting it up in the good spot


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 575563
> 
> nothing goin for awhile.
> Her mother mentioned biscuits and gravy, now she’s clock watching.


I’ll send her some.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Congratulations


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Outstanding! Congratulations to the successful hunter and dad.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

davewcrook said:


> I’ll send her some.
> View attachment 575581
> [/QUOTE
> That’s dirty pool right there!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


congrats!! Awesome buck!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


CONGRATS !!!! Nice shooting young lady


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

firemantom said:


> Well, we got to our blind well before first light just to find the blind crushed!! It was to dark to see from what. Luckily I have a back up blind, but it’s smaller and in the only spot in the woods you can see far enough for a shot. So our spirits are low right now but still hopeful and glad to be together in the woods! I hate putting a brand new blind up the day we hunt, but I think we’ll be going to town for a new one and setting it up in the good spot


So what’s my best thing to do, move my crappy blind to the spot if the crushed one or buy a new one and set it up there this afternoon? I always have them set up about a month before we hunt so I’m worried about the “new” smell.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rain has stopped in Mecosta and the woods have come alive with blue jays and tree rats, this guy was almost in the shack when he realized it was occupied and jumped to the tree so he could bark at me for 5 minutes.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Nice shot!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

firemantom said:


> So what’s my best thing to do, move my crappy blind to the spot if the crushed one or buy a new one and set it up there this afternoon? I always have them set up about a month before we hunt so I’m worried about the “new” smell.


Get some scent killer spray if you’re worried but your people smell will be a lot more offensive than the blind to a deer.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Congrats Cami!


----------



## cb2176 (May 2, 2015)

830, pulled phone out for the 1st time.

835, lone doe walks by us at 30 yards. Lol. Dangit.

She got by unscathed.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Awesome!! Congrats to both of you!! Great shot


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

whiteoakacorn said:


> Good luck everyone I’m taking my son out to the stand in rosscommen co we’ve got some action on the cams so we’re prying that my 12 yr old can get his first deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update: we saw a doe and a fawn but we didn’t shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

No deer sightings for us in Arenac county yet, but we did see a big porcupine and an owl! Got some good high resolution pictures of both!

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

firemantom said:


> So what’s my best thing to do, move my crappy blind to the spot if the crushed one or buy a new one and set it up there this afternoon? I always have them set up about a month before we hunt so I’m worried about the “new” smell.


I’ve had lots of opportunities with new blinds or blinds set in new spot. It’s early season just set up and hunt. No worries. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Sweet! 



BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


CONGRATS Cami! Nice buck!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Congrats! A day to never forget.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Buddys kid put first one down. Glad to get em on one. Now me and my boy need one..


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

She let a 10” wide 7pt go at 40 yards.
All her choice.
She asked if she should, I told her “it’s your hunt, up to you”
She’s holding out for something bigger I guess.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Scottygvsu said:


> She let a 10” wide 7pt go at 40 yards.
> All her choice.
> She asked if she should, I told her “it’s your hunt, up to you”
> She’s holding out for something bigger I guess.


Dang kids ! My niece is also covered up in deer but waiting... Hopefully a phone call soon.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> Dang kids ! My niece is also covered up in deer but waiting... Hopefully a phone call soon.


I can’t believe you didn’t roll out for a quick morning hunt Aj !


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583



Congrats Cami, nice shooting on a great Buck!!!!
Flight


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just got word my great nephew shot a real nice 8pt in the Arenac county, his first deer. I’ll see if I can get permission to post a photo.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The Brave Hearts Estate Liberty hunt is also going well. I’m waiting on pics.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Wandering arrows said:


> Out in Ottawa, couple does so far and snack time has started
> View attachment 575545


That’s definitely a different way to hunt!! The kids look like they’re loving it! You might have to post pics of the whole interior of the Taj Mahal lol. Looks like a good time.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw our first deer of the day at 9:55 am. Had 2 small bucks come through at 140 yds and one more a bit closer but it got across the trail before we could see it’s head. Hoping tonight has more action! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 575615


wowza! Congrats to the young man


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

So last night about 9:30 I realized I left my combo tags at home, 2 hours away but had a doe tag and didn’t want to drive 4 hours. So at 9:00 a doe walked out and I watched her for 15 minutes eating acorns and grass, no fawns showed up so I decided I would fill my freezer. The Henry .44 carbine did the job at 20 yards and she ran about 20 yards and dropped right in front of the blind.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> That’s definitely a different way to hunt!! The kids look like they’re loving it! You might have to post pics of the whole interior of the Taj Mahal lol. Looks like a good time.


Will do tonight


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

hommer23 said:


> View attachment 575617
> So last night about 9:30 I realized I left my combo tags at home, 2 hours away but had a doe tag and didn’t want to drive 4 hours. So at 9:00 a doe walked out and I watched her for 15 minutes eating acorns and grass, no fawns showed up so I decided I would fill my freezer. The Henry .44 carbine did the job at 20 yards and she ran about 20 yards and dropped right in front of the blind.


Congrats on the venison!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

On the way home, I mentioned how tasty some fresh tenderloin would be this morning.....a passive dig at passing the 7pt.
Maddy was quick to remind me that breakfast had already been made anyway and I need to be more patient.
Not my strong suit.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

As usual , great reports of youths hunting.
Thanks for the posts.

Congrats Cali and the other successful youths.
Good hunting to the rest.
And it sure looks like some good hunts going on ,regardless of dead deer or not.
Not that killing one would ruin it all....


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 575615


Nice shot , congrats


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Couple of small velvet bucks this morning. My niece wanted to shoot, but they didn’t offer a good shot opportunity. We’ll be back out tonight.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Congrats! Great pic. Who gutted?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

BucksandDucks said:


> Cami is 11 and got her first deer at 745 this morning
> View attachment 575583


Cooler than cool!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

My oldest (10 year old) and I ate settled in a box blind on my 40 in GT county. Saw a doe and two fawns as soon as we were settled. No food plot or bean field for us, will have to get lucky and see them headed towards the acorns. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Step daughter and I are out for the evening. A balmy 60 degrees. I’m glad it’s reasonably cool out this year.
I remember many evenings sitting in this spot during the youth hunt sweating to death.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Wife and daughter heading out for round 2. Unfortunately I have to work tomorrow..wake up is 2 am. So I can't play tonight. Unless she takes down the big boy we have been seeing. She assures me if there is a shot it will be him...Fingers crossed.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Back out in Midland county for the evening sit with my two boys. Seen one doe here and my other boy seen a nice buck ducking through the bushes, a spike and a doe with two fawns. Going to be a good night!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Nothing this evening but an Amish bird watcher..


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

State land and no tent for us. Praying that the rain stays away.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FullQuiver said:


> View attachment 575785
> 
> Nothing this evening but an Amish bird watcher..


Looks familiar.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

BucksandDucks said:


> The story behind Cami's 5 point. An hour after shooting time we finally see a deer 120 yards away. I pull the binoculars up see it's a buck. She gets her gun on the bipod and is ready.
> He continues to walk straight at us until he's 40 yards away and then turns to go into the woods. I give out a BAAAA and he stops.
> She shoots her new 350 legend and the deer buckles and then hauls butt back where he came from. She goes into meltdown mode.
> I only made her wait 20 minutes and then we went to look for blood. Found good blood and she tracked him 100ish yards. I could see him from 50 yards away but didn't say anything.
> ...


 Sounds perfect!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Back at it with my 9 yr old in Barry co. Light rain, hoping and praying he see something and better yet, gets his first deer.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Out with my 13 yr old daughter in Muskegon county. 

I’m receiving all kinds of advice on improving my food plots and my stand placement/lack of stands.

Her: “We need a blind in that back corner.”

Me: “That’s one of the sanctuaries. There’s a reason we always see deer there.”

Her: subtle eye roll

Me: “I’ve been deer hunting since I was 12 years old.(39 years) I know what I’m doing.”

Her: “I’ve been deer hunting since I was 9 years old.”


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Good luck this evening all.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

First ever youth hunt. No deer yet, but we got out early. It's really nice to be back in the woods!


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

mcfish said:


> Out with my 13 yr old daughter in Muskegon county.
> 
> I’m receiving all kinds of advice on improving my food plots and my stand placement/lack of stands.
> 
> ...


How do you argue with that logic?


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa in the cabin blind , my daughter is on deck tonight so we will see what happens.


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Back at it in missaukee, doe and a fawn so far, no shots









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

intently watching a spike buck. 
“Shoot it”
“No”
“Do it”
“Shut up!”


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

My 8 yo quickly convinced herself after this velvet 3 pt came in that he was the one.







This is her first youth hunt although she has hunted our late archery now the last 2 seasons unsuccessfully. We had the crossbow on a Caldwell field pod using a home made phone scope mount.








She got the shakes she said!








I really like being able to “mentor” using the phone to scope adaptor so I know where she is aiming when she is given the go ahead plus it really lets you zoom in.







Congratulations to all who take part in the hunt! Big thanks to all those in the background from family to property owners who allow them make such powerful memories.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Jeffish74 said:


> My 8 yo quickly convinced herself after this velvet 3 pt came in that he was the one.
> View attachment 575817
> This is her first youth hunt although she has hunted our late archery now the last 2
> seasons unsuccessfully. We had the crossbow on a Caldwell field pod using a home made phone scope mount.
> ...


congrats young lady!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeffish74 said:


> My 8 yo quickly convinced herself after this velvet 3 pt came in that he was the one.
> View attachment 575817
> This is her first youth hunt although she has hunted our late archery now the last 2 seasons unsuccessfully. We had the crossbow on a Caldwell field pod using a home made phone scope mount.
> View attachment 575833
> ...


 Congratulations


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Jeffish74 said:


> My 8 yo quickly convinced herself after this velvet 3 pt came in that he was the one.
> View attachment 575817
> This is her first youth hunt although she has hunted our late archery now the last 2 seasons unsuccessfully. We had the crossbow on a Caldwell field pod using a home made phone scope mount.
> View attachment 575833
> ...



The phone scope is a really great idea, it’s awesome to see the different things people come up with. Congrats to the young lady and a great buck, give her a high five for me !
Flight


----------

